# seasoned yet?



## sacedbysapp (Dec 14, 2015)

I have had all word split covered 2yrs now,yet still get lot moisture ozzing out the sides have hard time getting Lang up to temp, also black film on food on top rack.
 Get ur thoughts  how season my splits r?













NCM_0020.JPG



__ sacedbysapp
__ Dec 14, 2015





I have oak an black cherry.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## sacedbysapp (Dec 14, 2015)

NCM_0016.JPG



__ sacedbysapp
__ Dec 14, 2015


















NCM_0019.JPG



__ sacedbysapp
__ Dec 14, 2015


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2015)

Are you smoking with the exhaust wide open?  The black film makes me think creosote is building up.

2 years should be plenty seasoned IMO.  How do you start your fire, and do you pre-heat the splits before adding to the pit?


----------



## sacedbysapp (Dec 14, 2015)

Everything wide open and yeah on top firebox. There very little checking and dull sound bang together.

Chimney coals splits on top.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2015)

sacedbysapp said:


> Everything wide open and yeah on top firebox. There very little checking and dull sound bang together.
> 
> Chimney coals splits on top.


I'm at a loss then.  That wood should be cooking nicely.

Any pics of the smoker in action with the splits?  Also, any pics of the black film?


----------



## sacedbysapp (Dec 14, 2015)

I have another post shows pic of it, I wonder if I had wood covered to tightly not getting enough airflow?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow with the warm temps in Fla. it should of dried with no problem I would uncover and just cover top to keep rain out maybe even restack looser to allow air circulation.  Doesn't make much since why not dry does it have mold and mildew growing on it?


----------



## sacedbysapp (Dec 14, 2015)

No mold I had coveted to tight no air flow


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2015)

sacedbysapp said:


> No mold I had coveted to tight no air flow



You do need airflow...   Loosely cover to hold in heat, but the moisture has to be able to escape.  Open up on warm/hot days and cover when cool/rainy.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah,guess find some seasoned wood mean time


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2015)

sacedbysapp said:


> Yeah,guess find some seasoned wood mean time



Yep, but soon, you'll have a great wood mix!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2015)

Lay some pieces out in the sun on something metal but pick up before rain.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 14, 2015)

Looking at your pile it's stacked too tight for proper drying. Take you splits, lay two pieces parallel to each other spaced just under the length of the pieces.  Then with next layer turn them 90 degrees to layer below. Repeat as high as you can/want to go. If you can place 2x runners or pallets on the ground and stack on top of those. These wood cribs will allow the wood to dry quicker. The more air and gaps the better. 

What's the humidity where you live? If it's high the wood will only reach a certain state and equalize without adding dry heat into the equation. 

I live in a dry climate and it takes a good 4-5 years to get really seasoned wood from downfall trees.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Dec 14, 2015)

Florida,so looks like restack huh?


----------

